# Windsor Chair



## dancan (Sep 6, 2012)

This guy shows how to make a Windsor chair from start to finish , it's a long series but he shows hows and whys with a whole bunch of different tools that pertain to more than just chair making .
A lot of traditional stuff and he sure makes it look easy without fancy video editing .


[video=youtube;uEwjnEsj63o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uEwjnEsj63o[/video]


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, That guy is a methodical master. Great teacher, I watched the first 10 just now, have to take a break:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan (Sep 9, 2012)

I've watched a lot of videos on "How To'' different things and this is the best I've found , his explanation of wood , tool and tool use applies to any craft that is related . It's basically the course he offer , just free and no hidden steps so you'd have to take the course to learn the secret .
I liked it enough that I called to thank him for the effort and putting it up because not many would go though the effort to do it let alone invest the time .


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 9, 2012)

wow,just wow. thats a true craftsman.


----------

